# Hot mamas



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I got so many berried mamas now. Just waiting for other tank to cycle


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

wow congrats!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice.. you'll be knee deep in shrimplets !


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Cycle new tanks fast man ;-)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wow very nice, where did u get all those? Did u get them berried in other tanks of yours


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dman said:


> Wow very nice, where did u get all those? Did u get them berried in other tanks of yours


They came from my 15 gallon breeder tank


----------

